# Porn, n others?



## pretty69_angel

My husband has always loved porn, sex ect... ever since i met him he would download at least 6 porn movies a day... that isnt really a problem... my problem is our computer is in da living room n he feels dat as long as da kids r in bed it is ok to take care of his self... I feel dat at anytime da kids could come out of thr rooms for drinks bathroom n what not. Am I in da wrong For being upset dat he will stay up all nite to watch this n take care of him self? Many times I have offered n asked for sex n he says he isnt tired n not goin to bed yet. He wont have sex with me thn leave da room so i can sleep cuz he says dat he feels like he is suing me like dat. I dont feel dat way at all, i rather have our fun n go to bed n him not have to worry wakin me cuz he cant sleep.

I also have another problem... my husband asked me if we could consider being swingers... I considered it n decided i would try it... I happen to like it but not as much as he did. Everytime i would mention a friend of ours was coming over he would 1st ask if we were havin ne fun. I dont feel dat everytime a frnd comes over it shld result in sex. While we were swingers we also decided to try seperating, he wouldgo to a frnds house on call pretty much. he had done it 3x with 1 gurl n 1x with another, but i have never done it. I found out in January dat he was cheatin on me on n off for a yr, not with ne of the gurls i knew bout. I feel it was cheatin cuz i didnt know. Well I took him back n we decided we werent gonna swing agian until i was ready at all. Well stupid me I was ready, I was given permission by him to havce a 3 sum while he was gone for work. He he told me i owed him tho... I thought he ment a 3 sum w/ em w/ out me, a spoecail way of sex w/ me n so on. Come to find out he wanted to choose ne1 to have sex with. Well i threw in his face dat i dont feel i owe him since he cheated for a year n had 2 gursl with out me, while i had no1. Dat should be enough... RIGHT? Well, we made plans to have sum fun with da couple together, (he still feels i owe him). We had our fun n then we made plans to just go see em for a weekend without ne sex. while we were thr my husband decided to tell me dat he wanted a devorice, thne da nxt day he wanted to work it out. Then things were fine all day, we wnet home things still good. The next day he came home for lunch n wanted a trial seperation. We receantly tlked vrry well n he told me dat he is havin probs with commenment, he loves me but loves sex so mcuh he wants others. (he did not leave me because of ne sex reasons but cuz i have mood swings n controlling) What shld iI do? He is tlking bout coming home but he feels it is too soon. He dont tell me he loves me n shows affection on a normal bases now. Should i set ground rules of no more swinging n just stick with it? I do like it but seems to get us in trouble every time. PLzzzz help so much running through my nind.


----------



## GAsoccerman

can I ask how old are you. I find your post very hard to read I guess because I am in my thirties and prefer written english instead of Computer lingo (nothing wrong with it) but for me, I just can't follow what you wrote. Just a bit of advice. If you are going to write something lengthy, please write in proper english, most of us are to old to follow the text/computer lingo.

Thanks.


----------



## draconis

Anytime that something interferes or takes away from the marriage it is harmful.

draconis

ps GA is right if I replied in binary how much would you understand.

01000001 01101110 01111001 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01100101 01110010 01100110 01100101 01110010 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110111 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01100001 01110010 01110010 01101001 01100001 01100111 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110010 01101101 01100110 01110101 01101100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01100100 01110010 01100001 01100011 01101111 01101110 01101001 01110011 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01110000 01110011 00100000 01000111 01000001 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110010 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110000 01101100 01101001 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01101101 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110101 01101110 01100100 01100101 01110010 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100100 00101110


----------



## swedish

draconis....you are giving an old assembler programmer flashbacks now...when I was in college we actually had to write some programs in binary to appreciate the invention of computer languages, and after that course I did!


----------



## Amplexor

Assembler’s language, OMG Swedish are you ever dating me. 

Octally yours,

Amp


----------



## swedish

I know...that was back in the day when we rode dinosaurs to work, right?


----------



## Corina

Ich fände es auch nett, wenn wir bei 'standard' Englisch bleiben könnten 

But i'll give it a try:

Pretty:

In another post u said u been married 4 years dis week. Did u 2 celebrate? N u said dat u keep thinkin 'bout him n how happy u were 1s. Have u written him a letter or a txt or nething else? Sumtimes writin & not talkin is ezr.

u 2 need to focus on u n not on sex. Get urselves cleared up b4 u get others involved!


----------



## draconis

I learned how to program in 79. I never got into hexadecimal though. Some friends and I use to post to each other in binary for fun on a different forum. Glad to know others are out there.

draconis


----------



## Amplexor

swedish said:


> I know...that was back in the day when we rode dinosaurs to work, right?



Naa, I car pooled with Fred and Barney.


----------



## GAsoccerman

see now I can understand if someone had to convert their native language to English, but being from MIchigan, that does not count, Canada doesn't either, eh?...LOL

Not a big deal just venting, I feel like an old fart at 38 on here. lol


----------

